# Unofficial 1st Annual Oktoberfest Hillclimb



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

We (myself, SirBonk, TooManyBikes) are looking at a Season's Last Gasp group Hillclimb ride October 6th or 7th with grub and beer to follow  If there is _a large_ interest, there's a quaint cafe/general store at the bottom of the climb for beer and grub afterward. (I can only cook so many Enchiladas).

This is a nasty one (SirBonk can attest) but the scenery is great, and also some fantastic riding up-river from the climb, as well as Lake Chelan. The area is app. 10 miles west of Entiat, Wa., which is just 15 north of Wenatchee, Wa.

Totally informal, but should be a lot of fun and a great way to meet up with RBR folks and others. 

For pics and description of the monster, go to 'General Discussions' forum and view thread "Biggest and Baddest Hillclimb." First post has some pics of it, but SirBonkAlot posted some more/better photos and the GPS graph of it. 

If interested, please give us a head count. Questions you can PM me.

If there's a next year, T-Shirts!?!?


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I am thinking of heading up that way for the Mountain Bike race in Winthrop on Sunday so I might be interested in the ride Saturday. Of course I might just skip the race all together at this time I havent decided. It looks like a nice hill climb. That would be a great training hill for the Mount Baker race. I used Blewett Pass which could use a little more grade.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

borregokid said:


> I am thinking of heading up that way for the Mountain Bike race in Winthrop on Sunday so I might be interested in the ride Saturday. Of course I might just skip the race all together at this time I havent decided. It looks like a nice hill climb. That would be a great training hill for the Mount Baker race. I used Blewett Pass which could use a little more grade.


I wouldn't ditch plans for something so neat as a race in WInthrop. Great town to boot. 

It should be fun on the "hill" but on such short notice it's probably going to be a handful of Yay-hoos dropping like dead little flies up the thing, then some good social time. And you never know, because people being people, they often don't show when they say they will. Basically, whoever shows, shows. Keep me posted if you think you'll make it, though.

I need to get with a couple folks to see if Sat or Sun is better. Either should work fine though. Should know in a week.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

OEH:

That is the same day as the Manastash Metric (they will have a full century route this year) and I was thinking about doing the metric century option for the first time and then, near the end of the ride, turning onto Reeser Rd and making the climb up to Table Mtn to the point where it becomes a gravel road around 5400'. 

What is the climb called that you show pictures of on the other thread. I am familiar wit the road up to Mission Ridge and the climb up to Wenatchee Heights that is used in the omnium. I have also drove on the road that goes up to the plateau of East Wenatchee (I have a relative who lives right where the real climbing starts where the road does the big sweeping curve up the hill - right where east Wenatchee becomes Badger Mtn Rd). I am thinking that this is from the road that is the unpaved pass at the top between Ellensburg and Wenatchee? Am I correct? If so, I would like to try this climb sometime.


----------



## summitselden (Sep 12, 2007)

Count me in! I was with Sir Bonk on his last climb up Tyee, looking forward to a road bike ascent. SS


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

This road is out of Entiat and starts out as Entiat River and then turns into FS 5700 and continues until the pavement ends on Tyee Ridge but short of the lookout. It starts at 800 feet and looks like it ends 6500. Thats quite a ride up to table mountain, plus the century? The approach to Table Mountain is a "few" miles that why I put the bike in my car and did the ride last year.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

borregokid said:


> This road is out of Entiat and starts out as Entiat River and then turns into FS 5700 and continues until the pavement ends on Tyee Ridge but short of the lookout. It starts at 800 feet and looks like it ends 6500. Thats quite a ride up to table mountain, plus the century? The approach to Table Mountain is a "few" miles that why I put the bike in my car and did the ride last year.


The metric century and then table mtn. That should be close to a century.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

borregokid said:


> This road is out of Entiat and starts out as Entiat River and then turns into FS 5700 and continues until the pavement ends on Tyee Ridge but short of the lookout. It starts at 800 feet and looks like it ends 6500. Thats quite a ride up to table mountain, plus the century? The approach to Table Mountain is a "few" miles that why I put the bike in my car and did the ride last year.



Juuust about right Borego, it actually starts on "Mad River Road." To get there, take 97A North out of Wenatchee, (on West side of Columbia River, like you're going to Lake Chelan) Go 15 miles and turn left on "Entiat River Road" which is right before the town of Entiat. Go 10 miles and turn Left on Mad River Road. Stop. Ride your bike up. .


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

summitselden said:


> Count me in! I was with Sir Bonk on his last climb up Tyee, looking forward to a road bike ascent. SS


But, I thought you could drive the broomwagon. 

Fantastic, though, I'm so glad you have that weekend avaliable to ride. Does the Sat or Sunday work better? What do you think?

BTW, I keep meaning to compliment you guys on that Fjord. Great looking little horse Hope he's working out well for you.


----------



## summitselden (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll bring the broom up later if we need it! Sunday works best for me but Sat. will be OK. The Fjord (Dozer) climbs hills almost as well as Sir Bonk, just a little slower. I did a training ride yesterday, 16 miles up the valley to the Tommy Cr. Rd. 1500' climb, then 6 more miles to the end of pavement, another 1900' climb, 46 miles round trip... Ride it, you'll like it! SS


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dozer...what a great name. 

Sounds like you did have a great ride. Good training ride. No fair. I went up valley to Silver Falls and back today. Dang, what an absolutely gorgeous morning for a ride! 

Sunday works fine for me, probably better actually. So, my vote's for Sunday. Would you be so kind as to ask SirBonk if Sunday works for him? There's some folks downriver who are avid cyclists that are planning on going as well. He uses this particular climb for training to do big climbs in the Sierras. Also, some other people are tentatively planning the trip from Wenatchee. 

I'm going to find someone to drive my "new broomwagon." It'd be nice to have a vehicle going up behind us with extra gear and such. Also, those of us without a cross or Mt bike can catch a ride up the last couple non-paved miles to celebrate at the top. I'm thinking the broomwagon can carry those errr..._supplies_ as well. Of course, that being only a "toast" as I wouldn't like to see intoxicated folks trying weave their way back down. Not good.

I hope you all will wait for me at the top. I'm still slow! 

Borrego, let me know if you and/or friends are coming, we'll help find accomodations and perhaps be able to put you up.


----------



## Sir Bonkalot (Nov 26, 2006)

Sunday works fine for me too. I'm there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Sadly, I cannot be there.

I meant to dro you a note. I knew there was a reason that weekend sounded familiar when you told me - It is Canadian Thanksgiving. - as my wife pointed out to me ( with rolled eyes and all)

A long weekend with in laws and what not here for a big turkey cook-up!

My guess is after the Turkey - I could do with the hill climbing.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TooMany, so sorry you can't make it. But turkey sounds so good. You'll be sleeping it off all warm and fuzzy-like while we're suffering...

OK guys. Sunday October 7th it is. Hopefully, we'll have a few riders, as there's a few other people I know that are _tentatively_ planning on going. SirBonk and Summit will you put the word out to your riding buddies as well? It could well be a decent first turnout, and a whole lot of fun. 

How do you feel about meeting at my place in the AM? Say around 7 or 8? (I'm about 4 miles from the climb, just above SummitS). I'd be happy to provide some simple pre-ride grub, such as a big pot of hot oatmeal and other good stuff, and it would provide meet/greet time as well as being able to stuff your stuff in the Broomwagon that folks might want to take up. 

Also, I figure some might want to head up river from here for a few miles to warm up. It's hard to hit that climb with just 4 miles ride time. Let me know if this all works for you.

I'm thinking to start the climb about 9- 10 AM? What do you think? 

Would you guys let me know ASAP if you have other people planning on going? I'd surely appreciate the heads-up. If there's going to be more than "X" amount of riders, we should probably plan on chow and beer at Cooper's after the climb, (instead of Enchilada-feed at my place) and I know the cook there would definitely appreciate a heads-up and head-count as well.

Thanks all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

I will be expecting pictures and a ride report.

You will be having post ride beer when I a washing a houseful of dishes, how is that fair?





OldEndicottHiway said:


> TooMany, so sorry you can't make it. But turkey sounds so good. You'll be sleeping it off all warm and fuzzy-like while we're suffering...
> 
> OK guys. Sunday October 7th it is. Hopefully, we'll have a few riders, as there's a few other people I know that are _tentatively_ planning on going. SirBonk and Summit will you put the word out to your riding buddies as well? It could well be a decent first turnout, and a whole lot of fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## summitselden (Sep 12, 2007)

Now I'm in trouble! I had a 50% chance of getting the date right, or wrong. I need to go to Spokane with daughter on Sunday the 7th. So sorry to throw a stick in the spokes! Please don't change the date because of me, but if Saturday will at all work for all, please let me know. SS (Sorry Summit)


----------



## Sir Bonkalot (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm available either day....so whatever works best for most people is fine with me.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Sunday would probably work for me. I am kicking around skipping the Methow race and doing the Metric Century here. It might be kind of fun. It goes right past my house and I have never done it. I was sitting at home one year when the wind was blowing 47mph and wondering how the riders were doing. I guess a lot of riders that year got to Thorp and turned back. Heres a link to the Eburg ride.
http://www.drier-ride.org/details.html


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Borregokid,

So far it's _looking_ like Saturday the 6th is the day, same day as Manastash, which also looks like a nice ride. I have yet to get a definitive from several other people though, so it could change in the next couple of days, but I expect by Wednesday to have the exact day finalized.

If you decide not to do either Manastsh or Winthrop, head on up here! We'd love to meet another RBR'r.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

If you decide to do it on Sunday my son might be interested. Otherwise its probably Winthrop again.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Saturday the 6th is the set date, depart time around 9-9:30 am. Seemed to work best for most. So sorry you will not be able to make it! But, Winthrop is awfully nice.

Good luck up there! If you end up skipping WInthrop...we'd love to have ya join in the fun...


----------

